# First post...Hi



## Guest (Jun 28, 2000)

Hello Everyone,I'd like to join you, if I may. My screen name is Calida and I'll be 63 years old this October. I have not actually been diagnosed with FMS but I have so many of the symptoms that I can't believe I don't have it. My GP has been treating me for anxiety for the past couple of years. (A low dose of lorazepam.) Depression and anxiety goes a long way back for me though, into my teenage years. Over the past two years, depression has gotten progressively worse and now I'm virtually a recluse. It's me, my dog, my cat and my computer. My husband too, when he's not working. He is a real sweetie and so very supportive. (He's also an LVN.) Along with this, more chronic pain than I'd ever remembered. Now that we have health insurance through my husband's work, I went to see my GP yesterday. I don't sleep correctly. Seems I've sort of settled into a pattern. I go to sleep anywhere from 10:00 to 11:30, awake with a start, wide-awake about 1:30 or 2:00. Then I can't go back to sleep so I stay up and mess with the computer or get on the Internet until around 4:30 or 5:00. Back to bed for another one to 1-1/2 hours. Still in pain, I go in for a nap about 1:00 and go to sleep for another one to 1-1/2 hours. Sometimes even two hours. Most of my pain is in my neck, upper back and lower back. Also have pain and weakness in my legs if I have to walk very far.Visiting my GP yesterday didn't exactly give me the "warm fuzzies". This was the first time I'd talked to him about the possibility of FMS. I showed him all the symptoms and marked the ones I have, (which is considerable). He fluffed them away with a wave of his hand saying he "doesn't put much stock in the lists of symptoms" and then proceeds to tell me the old story about when doctors are in med school and every disease and symptom they study, they manifest the same thing. <shrug....classic tale> I really did want to smack him though! The typical Father-God-Doctor...so patronizing. I'd made a list of the drugs usually used to treat FMS. One place I'd seen that sometimes good results could be had using Prozac and a low dose of amitryptilene at night. I have used in the past both Zoloft and Paxil. Zoloft gave me diarrhea for about three weeks and I just quit taking it. I took Paxil for a couple of months....no change. So for a couple of years I haven't taken anything for depression. I told the doctor yesterday that I did not want to take any of the SSRI's. Especially Prozac as the horror stories I've heard make my hair stand on end. He proceeded to tell me that he would not prescribe any of the older TCA's or benzodiazepines. And I know, from reading other boards, that they are still used effectively by some people. He says the list of side effects for those drugs is far longer than it is for the new ones. (Hmmm...wonder if he has stock in the newer drug companies or gets some real perks for pushing them.)I don't like the personality changes which seem to crop up all too often for people taking Prozac. I can put up with headache, queasy stomach, even barfing up my toenails if I know it'll eventually stop; however, I draw the line at becoming so enraged that I want to ram my car into somebody! I am aware there are a lot of people who do very well on Prozac. I just don't want to find out if I'm one of them.He did prescribe Celebrex for the pain. 200 mg at bedtime. This is a fairly new (I think) arthritis pain med. That alone was worth the trip. I woke up this morning (several times.... pain free for the first time in "I can't remember how long". And I've pretty much been able to stay that way all day. Amazing!! He also prescribed a sleep aid (fairly new) called Sonata. Gave me some samples. (Ambien doesn't help.) The information that came with the Sonata says use only for 7-10 days. Couldn't see where this was going to be a big help. He said when I wake up in the middle of the night to just take one and go back to bed and I'll be out like a light in 15 minutes. He was right. I took it at 1:00 but I was wide awake again at 2:00. So Sonata is not the answer.Needless to say, I must find a new doctor. Not so easy in this rural area, however, we have a larger city (about 75,000 people) which is 26 miles away. I simply have to find a doctor who is more attuned to FMS/CFS and stays abreast on the latest information about it.I have an appointment in the morning with my opthamologist.I have a cataract which has been forming on my left eye for nearly a year. I think it is probably large enough (thick enough) now that he will remove it. That should reduce a lot of stress.I'm rambling. Sorry. Anyway, would like to hang around awhile and gather information about how all you folks cope and hopefully be able to give some helpful input of my own for you.Best regards,calida


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Calida:Welcome to group. Of course you may join us, the more the merrier. That's what we are here for to listen and to share information about this condition. I think anxiety and depression are some of the conditions associated with fm. I also take lorazepam at night to help me sleep, but my new rheumatologist wants me off of it. I've heard bad things about it. Especially bad side effects and withdrawal symptoms. I will have to wean myself off of them. I also take zoloft for the depression and it works for me. I think that the ativan might be a depressant (not really sure, but have heard).I also know about the black hole and being a recluse. About 6 years ago I was in that black hole and it was very hard to get out. But, I'm out now and never want to go back. Your doctor sounds like several doctors that I've encountered. Don't you just want to slap them silly. So compassionate. I had one doctor tell me that it was the " fad disease of the decade". Once you find yourself a good doc things will come together. My new family doc is fairly supportive of fm. When I came in for my physical one of the first things I asked him was his view on fm. I was very honest with him and told him that I didn't want him to shrug me off. It is so important for us to get good sleep and by the sounds of it, you're not getting it. Taking daily walks also helps. You could start out with short walks (as long as you get your heartrate up) and increase the time as you get better. I also like to take warm baths before bedtime.I hope all goes well with your doc appt. tomorrow and let us know how the search is going for a new family doc. God Bless.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2000)

Welcome, Calida.. I love your name. I have not heard that before. I say the same as Weener, welcome and you can come here and vent anytime. Darn those doctors! Don't ya just want to slap 'em?I have a friend that just wrote me about taking Sonata. I think it is working for her. I have no problem going to sleep. It is just the constant waking up. Able to go back to sleep just all the waking up. My new doc has me on Ambien. You know, you said that the Sonata also says to only take 7-10 days. Ambien says the same thing. I looked it up on www.planetrx.com and it is addicting and I plan on calling my doc tomorrow and see if we can't figure something else out. Last thing I need is withdrawal someday from it.Good luck on your doc appt. Let us know. Lynne


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2000)

Hi Lynne and Weener,I once had a doctor tell me that alot of doctors don't believe that FM even exists...I turned to him and said well I would like to see them walk in my shoes for 24 hours and then tell me that it doesn't exist!Well that shut him up.. you really need to find a doc that believes this disease is as real as arthritis.Either a rheumatiod md or a psyciatrist or even some neuro guys are knowledgable.I hear good thing about a Dr. Goldstein in Boston who is the expert on FM. I looked into going in for an eval. by him..booked until nov.I will still give it some more thought..going to Boston doesn't thrill me that much with the big dig going on..it's a mess there.take care allsea


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2000)

Hello Weener,Thanks for responding. About the lorazepam (Ativan), I too believe it is a depressant. If I take too many of them, even only 0.5 mg ones, the next day I feel much more "down". It really doesn't help me sleep though. I can go to sleep fairly easily on my own, but I can't STAY asleep. As far as weaning yourself off them, if you are only taking one at night for sleep, I don't think you should have too much of a problem or severe withdrawal. At least not for very long.I've hated the idea of taking walks, just because I didn't want to get out. In addition to that, it was excruciating pain to walk, even just a little way. Perhaps now that I'm taking the Celebrex I can get past the pain. That 200 mg I took last night at 8:00 P.M. lasted right on up until almost 8:00 tonight. So it works for about 23-1/2 hours or so.Finding a new doctor has to go on a back burner until I get this cataract thing situated.All the best,calida


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2000)

Hi Lynne,I found that name, "calida" in a book of baby names. It is Greek and means "most beautiful". I thought it was a pretty name too.Since the Sonata nor the Ambien works to keep me asleep, I suppose they are not going to be a problem for me. Actually, about the best thing I've found for sleep is Tylenol PM which is just plain old benadryl.Will keep you posted about the doctor search and how it goes at the ophthamologist tomorrow.Good night,calida


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome Calida. It is a pretty name. I like the names Ambien and Sonata too (if they weren't sleep meds).







Just kidding, but they would make decent names too, would they not?







Sorry I didn't welcome you by name as a newbie in my last post, but I hadn't seen your post yet. Sounds like a good idea to see another doctor, but in time, your other doctor might come around. This condition is gaining in credibility by some. Just because they don't know what it is yet or what causes it doesn't mean isn't for real. Many are still frustrated as far as how to help us though. I once had a doctor tell me that "Perhaps if you were a happier person you wouldn't be having all these problems." Needless to say, I never went back to him, which was probably what he wanted because he didn't know what to do about my persistant proctalgia pain. I went to an allergist after that who took it away by discovering what food/additives I was sensitive to, and treating me for candida/mold allergies with an antifungal and low sugar/low fermented/aged food diet. Sometimes we find answers in different places. What looked like a job for a GI professional turned out to be an allergy/infection type reaction. After being diagnosed with IBS, docs sometimes attribute every other symptom to "just your IBS acting up." I hope you find some answers for you Calida. Moderate exercise is muy importante for supplying blood/oxygenation of tissues, and sitting at a computer for long periods is not good exercise I've found out. It also is stimulating to the mind, and thus not necessarily helpful in falling back to sleep. Perhaps a watching a boring program lying down, or reading a boring book would be better. Finding things of interest keeps me awake and going. Of course too much exercise before bed would not be good either. Personally, I use Benadryl (or generic equivalent) to help me sleep at night. I used to wake up in the middle of the night and not be able to get back to sleep again either. Good luck with your cataract surgery Calida.M.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2000)

Hi Moldie,Thanks for the reply and also for the words of wisdom. You are correct, of course, going and sitting at the computer in the middle of the night is counter-productive to getting back to sleep. Perhaps I'll change my M.O. now. Usually, the reason I didn't go back to bed is because my back hurt so bad. Now that I'm using the Celebrex, it has made such a difference. I took a couple of Tylenol P.M.'s last night and actually slept 5-1/2 hours straight. Well, I did go to my opthamologist today. He says I have cataracts on both eyes. The left one is very bad. I am scheduled for surgery on the left one on July 25th. Then four weeks later he will do the other one. He also said he'll be able to make quite a correction in the extreme nearsightedness in my right eye. That's a real plus!Thanks for the welcome. Yes, Ambien and Sonata would make lovely names for girls. I agree with you. I look forward to talking to you again. I notice you live in Sheboygan. I grew up during my teen years in southern Michigan. I miss the people up there but just couldn't stand the winters any more.







Best wishes,calida


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Well, I don't much care for these winters either calida. I always thought that I would like to live in the Carolinas or Virgina. Don't know whether this will ever happen. Do you think the dryer heat of Texas helps you?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

> quote:Originally posted by moldie:*Well, I don't much care for these winters either calida. I always thought that I would like to live in the Carolinas or Virgina. Don't know whether this will ever happen. Do you think the dryer heat of Texas helps you? *


Moldie, I'm not sure about west Texas but here in East Texas (we're about 130 miles from the Louisiana border) we have just as much humidity as most other southern states. It can be very draining. When the temps soar up into the upper 90's/ low 100's and then you add the humidity into that, it makes you feel like a wrung out dishrag. Winters are not as severe (seldom snows) and they are shorter. Probably the worst we get is an ice storm or two.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

Welcome Calida - just read your posts and also love your name. After waving his hand to fluff you off, then telling you he wouldn't prescribe the older TCA's or benzo's you should have felt extremely free to give him a good whack in the head (maybe he would have prescribed something then - with an obsessive complusive side to it after you explained you just had to do it=)!!!! I have had many doctors fluff me off or ask me if i read certain things straight from a book (or if i was quoting some information). REALLY makes me angry - so, I'm a better person if I am less informed? More ignorant, and therefor more pliable to their diety? I could rant about that forever, however I have found for the most part - if they start with that attitude we aren't going to be any good with each other so might as well not go back. Sorry for starting to ramble. I wish you great luck and a speedy recovery on your eye surgery and have added you to my prayer list. God Bless - stacey


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2000)

Hi Stacey,Thanks for the good wishes. I'm really looking forward to having this surgery done and behind me. Being unable to see well is just another stressor. All those I've talked to about it were very positive and upbeat. Most said their vision was greatly improved. Even better than before the cataracts developed. Laser eye surgery is truly amazing. Heard from a friend today who has had it. Said she could have gone golfing the next day had she chosen to. But she remembers years ago her father having cataract surgery and he was laid up and immobilzied for six weeks!! Imagine that!Yes, I'll need to find another doctor. This one has been good for sinus infections etc. but, with his attitude, it is best for me to move on.Although I am agnostic, I appreciate your offer of prayers. They certainly can't hurt. This is more than we can say for these physicians who prescribe these drugs and they barely understand them nor know how they work.Take care,calida


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2000)

Thanks for replying Calida - please keep us updated and let us know the date of the surgery and when feeling better let us know how it went - we will all being thinking (and praying) for you. Good Luck!!!!stacey


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi, Calida! I, too, love that name of yours!!! So unique!!! My girlfriend last summer had to have cataract surgery done, also. Both eyes. I took her down for it, and then stayed with her at her home until her husband got home from work. She says it's a breeze!!! So, I'm sure yours will go just fine. She is amazed at the improved vision she now has compared to before. And she was just 49 when she had it done!!! Those damn Doctors! Pardon my French. They can be so ignorant I'd like to break a nose or something!!! I've had a few experiences with them as I'm sure many of us have. At first I would believe everything they had to say, but so much just didn't "pan out" after awhile. I'd go back and say it's not working, etc. Finally I knew I had to move on. I have become pretty astute to that profession now and ask a million questions. And I ask them up front if they are willing to work with me on this or not. After all, it's our bodies, and who knows better than we do how we feel?! Hang in there! And WELCOME!!! Karen (Feisty)How do you go about retreiving the profiles from the Bulletin Board? I can't seem to discover it. Thanks!


----------

